

Any Updates for YC winter 2013?  - veermishra0803

Does every applicant gets an email with their results ?
======
warpspeed
Just a note- I believe YC specifically asks that you don't broadcast that you
are in the running. As such, you probably won't see many affirmative comments
from people who were asked to interview.

------
hiddenstage
Yes every applicant gets an email telling you whether you get in or not.

~~~
aioprisan
care to elaborate and share with the group?

~~~
hiddenstage
Edited my comment. I was answering his question about everyone getting an
email.

------
saurabhpalan
Trevor Blackwell Updated on Quora "We'll email out interview requests later
today (Nov 15). People not invited to interview will also get an email."

[http://www.quora.com/Y-Combinator/What-time-will-Y-
Combinato...](http://www.quora.com/Y-Combinator/What-time-will-Y-Combinator-
announce-the-results-for-Winter-2013-applications-on-15th-November)

------
veermishra0803
We really are waiting for the results. Though we are confident about our
application, and we know our video was viewed, but still there is a little
curiosity that makes us feel uneasy.

Best of Luck to all, #fingersCrossed.

~~~
saurabhpalan
Can I ask How many views did you guys get. We had something like 3 or 4 views.

~~~
veermishra0803
Thats Great man, we had i believe 2 views

------
27182818284
It is helpful to check in with anything PG has said every now and then.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=pg>

------
GoTeamMN
I haven't gotten anything yet, but since YC is on pacific time, perhaps
everyone is just getting up.

Good luck,

Jenny

------
aioprisan
last year I got the email at 7pm EST

------
fbuilesv
Judging by the last cycles, all the emails seem to go out after 7PM Pacific so
don't worry too much about hitting that refresh button throughout the day.

